
The Essential Guide to Electronics in Shenzhen - jbaiter
https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/the-essential-guide-to-electronics-in-shenzhen
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11027369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11027369)

